# amd a10 5800k vs  AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 for gaming ?



## vishalsasindran (Mar 7, 2013)

hI guys is amd a10 5800k suitable for moderate hd gaming with out any grqphic card or AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100  thisone


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Go with a10 5800K, it has a very good IGP, you can easily play games on it.


----------



## vishalsasindran (Mar 7, 2013)

or should I take an i3 for its price


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you want to get a graphic card in near future, then i3 will be the choice. But, if you do not want to a graphic card then a1 5800k is the choice. What's ypur budget and what all components do you want to buy?


----------



## vishalsasindran (Mar 7, 2013)

my budget is around 16000 I need a mother board a processor ram and 500GB harddisc and ramits actually for using with HDTV Sony bravos 40inch watching videos and gaming


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

thin you should go with a10 5800k, as in your budget you may not get a good enough GPU.


----------



## vishalsasindran (Mar 7, 2013)

can you please suggest a good motherboard in my budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Post your query here: PC Components / Configurations
Also answer these questions there: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

You will get better replies there. Also ask the moderators (ico, cilus, etc) to close this thread as you will be starting new thread in another section.


----------



## vishalsasindran (Mar 7, 2013)

how to close this thread


----------



## Cilus (Mar 7, 2013)

You can't, only Moderators can do that. Start a new thread in the PC Buying section as suggested. I am closing this one.


----------

